# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  امساكية شهر رمضان 2013 بتوقيت الخرطوم

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*امساكية شهر رمضان2013بتوقيت الخرطوم


*

----------

